# Job Vacancies in Sydney for cabinetmakers



## ElbaKitchens (Aug 26, 2015)

We are an industry leading kitchen manufacturer located in Western Sydney (Eastern Creek), Australia, and have current vacancies for approximately 8 - 10 experienced assemblers and cabinetmakers to join our thriving team. We are offering temporary relocation assistance including temporary accommodation for suitable candidates relocating interstate or internationally for this role. Immediate starts available.


----------



## ElbaKitchens (Aug 26, 2015)

Hi, yes we are still looking for cabinetmakers. Please send your resume outlining your relevant experience to info @ elbakitchens. com,.


----------

